# Monrovia SGV Foothill Flyers ride Sat Sept 21st



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2019)

Fix that leak & adjust that chain for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride this Saturday, September 21st. Meet up at Library Park, 321 South Myrtle @ 5:30. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue close by. Drop/side stands up @6:30 to enjoy a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat or a cocktail(s). Hope to see you there!

Unofficial theme is bring a double bar frame. CWC, Colson, Schwinn, etc. Not a requirement, but if you have one...ride it!


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 16, 2019)

Craps! Again... gonna be in N. Cal.. oh well, next time. Have a GREAT ride, the weather is perfect!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 20, 2019)

Looking forward to a beautiful day for an afternoon ride tomorrow. See you there...

@rustjunkie
@Schwinn499
@Vintage Paintworx
@birdzgarage
@Velocipedist Co.
@lulu
@39zep
@Joe Buffardi
@TWBikesnstripes
@the2finger
@tripple3
@Cory
@cyclingday
@Pedal pushers
@burrolalb
@mrg
@rustintime
@schwinnja
@WetDogGraphix
@tikicruiser
@cyclonecoaster.com
@okozzy


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 21, 2019)

Small turnout today, but what fun we had! Bikes, beer and food! What else is there??


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 22, 2019)

A crane fell over on the 210 freeway around 430 so I stayed home.


----------



## plum dogg (Oct 30, 2019)

When is the next ride?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 30, 2019)

plum dogg said:


> When is the next ride?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



As far as I know, no more this year, will start back up next year.........  @fordmike65


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 30, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> As far as I know, no more this year, will start back up next year.........  @fordmike65



Say what??? Stay tuned for the next ride. Most likely Nov 16th. I hear its the day before a FF member's B-day...so it may turn out to be a local brewery ride


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 31, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Say what??? Stay tuned for the next ride. Most likely Nov 16th. I hear its the day before a FF member's B-day...so it may turn out to be a local brewery ride



That's why I notified you........
I misread the last ride......


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> That's why I notified you........
> I misread the last ride......
> View attachment 1088335



No worries. Yeah, Oct was to be our last NIGHT ride of the year since the weather ia cooling down. I have to work that Saturday, so I'm thinking we'll do one more night ride.


----------

